

Nuclear boy scout builds a nuclear reactor in a shed - yread
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8HTm_qhSBo

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=274469>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=611583> <\- This one has comments.

